# back-tension, scope moving- need help



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

It could be that you're pulling too hard into the wall at full draw. That could be torqueing the sight to the right. The amount of pull into the wall has to be very close to the same from shot to shot, even with draw stops. Draw stops only tell you where the wall is... you probably already know that, but it would be easy to test the effect it is having on your shot. 

Shoot one arrow with a mild pull into the wall and shoot another with a hard pull.


----------



## chene (May 17, 2011)

Please take a look at this clip, it sure helped me with shot execution.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qkJ2oDZrRI


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are a number of things that could cause this:

Like dawhiteshoes said, pulling too hard into the wall. Or pulling into the wall inconsistently, hard one time, soft the next.

Inconsistent bow hand position.

Inconsistent push / pull.

Inconsistent and / or Excess tension in either hand.

Anticipation of the release on some shots & failure to follow through. 

Waivering focus. Switching mental focus from the front end to the back end of the shot.

Bow out of tune. Make sure you go through all the steps and finish with group tuning.

Excess or inconsistent string / face contact.

Out of order shot sequence.

Impatience at full draw.

The other guys can probably come up with a bunch more. I suggest that you find a good coach who can watch you shoot and give you some one on one help. Without a lot more information, we could easily lead you to wrong and time consuming solutions. 

Don't worry too much about what you are doing wrong. As you can see from my list there are a lot of ways to mess it up. Focus on doing it right. Usually there is one best way to do each thing right for each of us. Often it's a little different from person to person, but always it's consistent.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Great advice on this thread. 
I am just starting on BT again and I am going to try some things mentioned here.


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

How long does your shot take to go off after you hit the click? What release and click depth are you using? Clickers can be good for referencing where you are in relationship to the the shot firing, but many releases will hang in the click. Getting a clicker just right can be a challenge.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

scott longhorn w heavy clicker, clicker goes off at full draw and start aiming. shot between 4-6 seconds if i stay longer it tends to shoot right more. noticed that this morning


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Try a lighter clicker, I find a heavy clicker for me can cause just a little excess movement because it takes so long to go off and I start to get fatiqued. Just make sure you can't anticipate the shot, if you can you have gone too light on the clicker.


----------

